# ist der Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeicher mit dem sabertooth P67 kompatibel ?



## tieger (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo erstmal,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig,
ich wollte mal fragen ob der Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeicher (*CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9*) DDR3 Ram, 2x 4GB, 1600Mhz, CL9 
kompatibel mit dem *Asus Sabertooth P67 Rev.3.0 Mainboard* ist, denn dieser speicher ist nicht bei ASUS getesteter Speicherliste gelistet

Vieleicht hat ja jemand diesen Speicher in diesen Mainbord.
Hoffe er passt und es gibt keine Probleme

ich brauche unbedingt diese information....


----------



## TBF_Avenger (27. Juli 2011)

Ja, dass passt auf jeden Fall. Die Speicherlisten der Hersteller sind immer sehr mager; tatsächlich läuft aber so gut wie jeder passender Speicher mit dem Mainboard, Speicher von "bewährten" Herstellern wie Corsair, Kingston, G.Skill usw. sowieso.


----------



## tieger (27. Juli 2011)

okay danke für die auskunft, bin jetzt bedeutend beruhigter xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2011)

Die Speicherlisten sind nur zu Beginn beim erscheinen des Boardes interessant, danach erfolgen per Bios Updates ständig neue Updates die natürlich niemand mehr in die Liste eintragen würde. Du solltest wenigstens sicherstellen das der RAM nicht mit dem Kühler kollidiert bei der Bauhöhe


----------



## tieger (27. Juli 2011)

da das ja eh erstmal 2x 4Gb sind, kann ich die ja an die steckplätze setzen die am weitesten vom kühler entfernt sind

kann das dann mal irgendwann später erneuern wenn ich mal alle steckplätze belegen möchte ^^


----------

